# photoboothers.com



## 3mors (Nov 15, 2005)

please check my new small site at

http://www.photoboothers.com/

done in 2 days in html, a lot of js, php and mysql

please tell me if you like it and if there are bugs

thank you


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 15, 2005)

Nice idea 
Where is the submit?  it would be a great place to make for people to submit their own, and make a give a vote and show highest ranked pictures tehre as well.


----------



## 3mors (Nov 15, 2005)

the submit is on the upper right corner, the camera picture with "upload your picture"

thanks for your feedback


----------



## 3mors (Nov 15, 2005)

after reading again your post, i have a doubt

do you see the site?
i have registered the domain few days ago, and i can see it
don't you?


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks cool. I like the scrolling effect. Some images don't actually appear until after it's done scrolling, though, even when they've already been loaded once. That detracts from the effect a bit. I can't reliably reproduce that, though.

As a user, I'd be turned off by the request for my email address. If it's only for confirmation, why is it even necessary? You might want to make it optional for the more cautious/paranoid among us.

The only _real_ problem I found is that the "Upload" button overlaps the "stretch" text, so there's no way to click the "stretch" link (see pic). I guess you're not accounting for users with large text sizes. Absolute positioning with CSS should be used sparingly.


I've never even heard of Apple's Photo Booth before. Can they really claim a trademark on such a phrase?!? Yeesh. But I guess it's no worse than Word.


----------



## 3mors (Nov 15, 2005)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> Looks cool. I like the scrolling effect. Some images don't actually appear until after it's done scrolling, though, even when they've already been loaded once. That detracts from the effect a bit. I can't reliably reproduce that, though.



i know what u mean and i can't find a solution, i've already create a preload function for all the new image, but it seems not work perfectly on every browser



> As a user, I'd be turned off by the request for my email address. If it's only for confirmation, why is it even necessary? You might want to make it optional for the more cautious/paranoid among us.



u may be right, i think i'll make it optional



> The only _real_ problem I found is that the "Upload" button overlaps the "stretch" text, so there's no way to click the "stretch" link (see pic). I guess you're not accounting for users with large text sizes. Absolute positioning with CSS should be used sparingly.



strange, i thought to use a all-browser-compatible code, what browser do u use? i can see it perfectly with safari on 10.4.3



> I've never even heard of Apple's Photo Booth before. Can they really claim a trademark on such a phrase?!? Yeesh. But I guess it's no worse than Word.



i hope too 

thanks for your feedback


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 15, 2005)

3mors said:
			
		

> strange, i thought to use a all-browser-compatible code, what browser do u use? i can see it perfectly with safari on 10.4.3


Same here; Safari on 10.4.3. It has to do with user-specified font settings. If you set your minimum font size to 15 or higher (or just select "Make Text Bigger" from the View menu a few times), you should see the same thing. The text grows and moves, but the upload button stays in exactly the same position, which causes the problem.

And I just noticed that if I turn off my minimum font size, then the upload button overlaps the active photo. That seems odd.


----------



## 3mors (Nov 15, 2005)

yes, you're right
now i solved moving the camera on the right position when the page is loaded

the right position anyway is on the corner of the active photo, as u noticed, it's not a bug 

thanks


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 16, 2005)

In 10.4.2 in Safari not showing.. 
and in Camino it behaves correct ...


----------



## 3mors (Nov 16, 2005)

shit, very strange, what version do u use? could u please zip me your safari version? i have only the newer one here with me


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 17, 2005)

The Safari of 10.4.2 would not run in 10.4.3, there have been enough framework changes preventing that.
So, OS X Server 10.4.2, Safari 2.0.2 (412.5) - I didn't check at work but have 10.4.3 and even 10.3.5 running there. I'll test it though and let you know how it shows on those. In Safari it just does not show anything that it would be lacking that camera icon - so my first guess was not go to try in Camino. But hopefully it's a 10.4.2 thing only.  (and not any previous)


----------



## 3mors (Nov 17, 2005)

ok thanks, let me know


----------



## Macraze (Nov 17, 2005)

I love the crazy distorted faces, specially the 'squeezed'.
Some of the categories are empty, or is it a problem with Firefox?
( b & w, comic book, glow, x-ray, pop art, light tunnel, fish eye,


----------



## 3mors (Nov 17, 2005)

no, only that there's no image in that category, maybe i have to write "NO IMAGE IN THIS CATEGORY"...


----------



## Giaguara (Nov 17, 2005)

I tested in 10.3.5 .. in Safari there, same error than in Safari in 10.4.2 Server.
Camino worked fine there as well. Didn't test firefox on either, as I don't like it.

So some piece of code that does not work in all Safaris .... hit the bug button?


----------



## 3mors (Nov 17, 2005)

i think the bug is caused by the javascript that moves the icon in the right place, please make the last test with javascript execution disabled and let me know

thanks for your patience


----------



## Veljo (Nov 17, 2005)

That IS a really good idea. The only thing that didn't work for me what when I click an arrow to scroll it never stops scrolling unless I click on one of the pictures.


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 17, 2005)

woo! i'm this icon for photoboothers.com yay?


----------



## 3mors (Nov 18, 2005)

what browser so you use, veljo?

jetwingx, what do u mean?


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 19, 2005)

cyclops with Mohawk = me


----------



## 3mors (Nov 19, 2005)

ahaha ok man, yes the icon changes with the newest picture


----------



## JetwingX (Nov 19, 2005)

no new pictures i guess then


----------

